# Preop visit



## corikr77 (Jun 20, 2012)

Can someone help me figure out what CPT code to use for a preop clearance visit on an established patient ordered by a surgeon not affiliated with our clinic? 

Thanks,


----------



## cdr4life (Jun 21, 2012)

I always used V72.84, whether it be for a new or established patient, CPT code people used to be able to use was 99244, however I've been told that's a bad code to use. I now use a 99215 for the office visit, then I use whatever the code is for the surgery, for instance 366.9 would be for cataracts, then I would use the V72.84 for the pre op examination. Let me know if you need more clarification


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 22, 2012)

preop is either an office level that matches the level of service documented and that might not be a level 5.  OR it is the CPT code for the surgery with the 56 modifier for preop.  it is not a consult.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 22, 2012)

To me, pre-op exams usually meet the criteria for a consult.  You have the three R's (request, rendereing of service, and report).  You are getting the request from the surgeon.  You are rendering the exam/testing, etc., and then you are sending a written report of your findings back to the surgeon.  This meets the criteria for a consult.  If the three R's are not met, then I agree you would report a problem-oriented E/M code (99201-99215) instead.  

Medicare does not accept the consult codes anymore, so for pre-op exams on Medicare patients, you have to report a problem-oriented E/M code (99201-99215).

This represents my *opinion* of how we do these types of encounters at my sites.


----------

